# NEW - 2ww Diary Section!



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Members

A new section has been set up for you to either add your own or read other peoples 2ww diary's. This new section is to help you locate information that you may be searching for during your own 2ww, symptoms, signs, outcomes etc.

Below is a link to the new section, I really hope you find it useful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44099.msg547219.html#msg547219

Good luck
Amanda 
Management Team


----------

